# Plus size swim-wear 2010



## Aust99 (May 9, 2010)

http://musingsofafatshionista.com/2010/05/576972508/ Round up of plus size swim-wear on musingsofafatshionista


I'm going to Bali in 11 weeks for a little holiday. I would love to bet a new swimsuit before then. I have a black halter-neck tankini that I wear with board-shorts... I'm not loving the board-shorts look so am looking for some suggestions on what you wear when swimming... do you bare your legs or wear something more than the swimming costume bottom??



Edited to add... I have looked through the older swimsuit threads...  

Cheers


----------



## spiritangel (May 9, 2010)

I am soo in love with the Sanctuary Swim dress shame their postage to over here is soo insane

http://sanctuarie-net.stores.yahoo.net/twopiplsisus.html

I am in love with the halter swim dress


----------



## knottyknicky (May 9, 2010)

I just bare my legs, I hate the feeling of all the wet, heavy fabric hanging down over my legs when I get out. Plus it takes forever to dry! I'm 'inbetween' swimsuits...I've got a black halter tankini that I love, but I can't find the bottoms for. Then I've got this really gorgeous turquoise halter with amazing cleavage, but its too small, so I often layer the top of the black tankini over the blue suit...gives me a TON of suction power! The blue one sucks everything in (but leaves my boobage hanging out) an the black one goes over and covers what needs to be covered. Sometimes I'll wear a wifebeater style tank over the blue one if I'm in a pinch, and that seems to work pretty well. I need a new suit though!


----------



## mel (May 9, 2010)

I ordered the black, white and pink one after seeing your link..too cute!!


----------



## ByRoSwim (May 9, 2010)

I am happy that blog mentioned my Etsy shop, Yay! The orders are coming in for sexy bikinis and the monokini. Soon to have a skirted monokini... As soon as I have more pics up I will promote. Soon to have a SSBBW section with Heather and some of her lovely models


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 11, 2010)

So, I've never ordered anything from Ulla Popken before, but after looking EVERYWHERE for a colorblocked racerback-ish suit (which is my ideal), they're the only place that had one. In the summer I swim laps a couple times a week at least, so I go more for function than style (i.e., that the straps don't fall down and that everything, like boobs, stay in their place). I used to swear by Land's End suits, but they just don't seem to have the racerback/keyhole back suits for the past couple seasons. I can't stand X-back suits, they are hard to adjust and make the back fat pop out all over the place.

So I went with this one:

http://ullapopken.com/border-print-tank-suit/p/02909/cn/8/

Kind of on the higher end of what I like to pay for a suit, but I love swimming, and it's cute enough, and seems like it will be super functional.


----------



## intraultra (May 17, 2010)

I really want that fringey Monif C suit. The model looks amazing in it, I just wonder how it'd be on someone much larger. I think I'll have to forget about it.

I might actually consider getting this though - http://www.alwaysforme.com/plussizeswim3.html


----------



## truebebeblue (May 17, 2010)

Okay any of you will large hanging bellies AND a long torso... What do you do about one piece swim suits? I currently wear bikinis but do not always want to be THAT exposed. Do long torso suits work? Ive never found one to try on in the store and hate to catalog order something and it still not pull up enough to cover my boobs. 



Thanks!

True


----------



## Aust99 (May 18, 2010)

intraultra said:


> I really want that fringey Monif C suit. The model looks amazing in it, I just wonder how it'd be on someone much larger. I think I'll have to forget about it.
> 
> I might actually consider getting this though - http://www.alwaysforme.com/plussizeswim3.html



I really like that swim suit, like that it can be strapless for when your lounging by the pool.



truebebeblue said:


> Okay any of you will large hanging bellies AND a long torso... What do you do about one piece swim suits? I currently wear bikinis but do not always want to be THAT exposed. Do long torso suits work? Ive never found one to try on in the store and hate to catalog order something and it still not pull up enough to cover my boobs.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> True




Watching replies to this as I have a similar shaped body to yours.


----------



## Aust99 (May 18, 2010)

I want thishttp://www.alwaysforme.com/plus-size-swimdress.html

It seems to fit the bill for the leg covering requirements and it's a bit sexy too... 


The 'skirt' part can be longer for lounging and walking around or short for when swimming. Only thing that worries me is the length of the torso, as i'm 6' so hopefully the torso and halter neck fit properly. 

It's out of stock at the moment, but I'll be notified when it's back... yay!


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (May 19, 2010)

I have the body type you mention. The large hanging belly, and long torso. One piece swimsuits don't work for me. I have tried on probably 20 of them, they don't work. They cover the belly, but don't go up enough to cover the boobs. I've tried several styles and NONE of them worked. But, on a whim I tried this and it works great. It is a two piece, covers the belly and the boobs at the same time. It even comes with a little belt you can tie up under the boobs to make it an empire waist. Plus I used a 40%off coupon so it was only about $20.00. It isn't as sexy as a bikini or as flashy as some of those other suits, but it is functional 



truebebeblue said:


> Okay any of you will large hanging bellies AND a long torso... What do you do about one piece swim suits? I currently wear bikinis but do not always want to be THAT exposed. Do long torso suits work? Ive never found one to try on in the store and hate to catalog order something and it still not pull up enough to cover my boobs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crystal (May 21, 2010)

What is up with Torrid's swimsuit selection this year?

It's like the 80's threw up all over their suits.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 21, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> So, I've never ordered anything from Ulla Popken before, but after looking EVERYWHERE for a colorblocked racerback-ish suit (which is my ideal), they're the only place that had one. In the summer I swim laps a couple times a week at least, so I go more for function than style (i.e., that the straps don't fall down and that everything, like boobs, stay in their place). I used to swear by Land's End suits, but they just don't seem to have the racerback/keyhole back suits for the past couple seasons. I can't stand X-back suits, they are hard to adjust and make the back fat pop out all over the place.
> 
> So I went with this one:
> 
> ...


Ulla Popkin IS pricy but I've never been disappointed with their clothes. The fabrics are great quality, attention is paid to small details, and sizing is very generous.


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 21, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Ulla Popkin IS pricy but I've never been disappointed with their clothes. The fabrics are great quality, attention is paid to small details, and sizing is very generous.



Yeah...I just got it in the mail yesterday. I wish I'd known about the generous sizing - the suit fits fine, but I usually like my swimsuits to be pretty tight when I first buy them, because they get stretched out over time. So I probably would have ordered a size smaller (but I am just going to keep it, I don't like the hassle of mailing things back, etc.) 

Overall, it's a good suit. It's getting its first test run in less than an hour, since I'm heading out to swim some laps. I still prefer Lands End suits, they seem to have a higher quality lining inside, and their sizing seems a bit more true to size (in my experience). They just haven't had the right kinds of backs in their suits lately.

Here's the suit on me, I just took the pic. I'm happy enough with this suit.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 21, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Yeah...I just got it in the mail yesterday. I wish I'd known about the generous sizing - the suit fits fine, but I usually like my swimsuits to be pretty tight when I first buy them, because they get stretched out over time. So I probably would have ordered a size smaller (but I am just going to keep it, I don't like the hassle of mailing things back, etc.)
> 
> Overall, it's a good suit. It's getting its first test run in less than an hour, since I'm heading out to swim some laps. I still prefer Lands End suits, they seem to have a higher quality lining inside, and their sizing seems a bit more true to size (in my experience). They just haven't had the right kinds of backs in their suits lately.
> 
> Here's the suit on me, I just took the pic. I'm happy enough with this suit.


You look great and the suit was a good choice. I like the style and pribt.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (May 23, 2010)

Crystal said:


> What is up with Torrid's swimsuit selection this year?
> 
> It's like the 80's threw up all over their suits.



LOL I was just looking at them yesterday and thought the same thing. I'm not impressed at all.


----------



## ssflbelle (May 31, 2010)

Wow that would be wonderful. I hope there will be some one piece with skirts and real built in bras not those mesh things. I haven't had a new suit in over 20 years as everything now a days is that mesh which doesn't hold up super sized boobs. 





ByRoSwim said:


> I am happy that blog mentioned my Etsy shop, Yay! The orders are coming in for sexy bikinis and the monokini. Soon to have a skirted monokini... As soon as I have more pics up I will promote. Soon to have a SSBBW section with Heather and some of her lovely models


----------



## ssflbelle (May 31, 2010)

I bought I suit very much like this and my boobs hang so low I refuse to wear it. Everything I see has that stupid mesh shelf bra in it which holds nothing. I would really like to swim this year now that I seem able to get out of the pool on my own but want a newer suit that will fit my huge boobs and 73" hips. 



BrunetteBeauty80 said:


> But, on a whim I tried this and it works great. It is a two piece, covers the belly and the boobs at the same time.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 2, 2010)

Evans have 30% off all their swimwear just now!!

Remember that they ship internationally and given your terrible catalogue shipping fees in the US, its prob not much more than you'd pay nationally.

http://www.evans.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...Id=213487&langId=-1&top=Y&cmpid=week40a10swim


----------



## mel (Jun 2, 2010)

mel said:


> I ordered the black, white and pink one after seeing your link..too cute!!



fyi..this is my FAV suit and the cutest one I have ever had ..I LOVE IT


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the tip about Evans, Ruby! Just went and ordered some swimwear, along with a lil bit of lingerie. I hope I selected the right fit! The styles are goregous and nothing sold in my area could compare with their styles whatsoever. So thank you for the tip!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 5, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Thanks for the tip about Evans, Ruby! Just went and ordered some swimwear, along with a lil bit of lingerie. I hope I selected the right fit! The styles are goregous and nothing sold in my area could compare with their styles whatsoever. So thank you for the tip!



You're welcome, let us know how they are for you!


----------



## sarie (Jun 15, 2010)

avenue had a surprisingly precious suit that i picked up a bit ago. first suit i've owned in over a decade. eek! anyway, looks like the prices of suits at avenue are being reduced slowly but surely :>

this is the one i got. kind of excited about it, actually! 

View attachment 0309_13927_mm.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 16, 2010)

Finally got my order from Evans today. I'm wearing the swimtop right now. It is AMAZING! And the fit is superb. I feel great in it


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 16, 2010)

Woot wooo!!! love the colour and the style is lovely... jealous!


----------



## supersizebbw (Jun 16, 2010)

wow, love this swimsuit! i wish avenue shipped to the UK!


sarie said:


> avenue had a surprisingly precious suit that i picked up a bit ago. first suit i've owned in over a decade. eek! anyway, looks like the prices of suits at avenue are being reduced slowly but surely :>
> 
> this is the one i got. kind of excited about it, actually!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 16, 2010)

How true to size are the Evan's swimsuits?


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm not too sure. I'm from Canada and our sizing is different from the States and the UK but I am between a 26/28 over here and I ordered a 30Fuller swimsuit. Fuller is for the cups, which are meant for F and G. Figures I was gonna spill out a lil  Ah well. I was able to get it over my hips to put it on. I like stepping into swimsuits and this worked perfectly.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 16, 2010)

I went with this one with the gold metallic top as shown.


----------

